# MMS connectivity on BAMF desensed



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

My battery is meh on the leak, pretty much expected for a leak, but I was curious as to why. When looking at my battery stats I saw that the phone NEVER slept, it was awake all the time. I installed better battery stats, set a custom ref and let it sit. MMS connectivity was awake for 1hr 10 min out of the 1hr 12min it sat. I have mobile data off, and there are no mms messages trying to come in or out, so what gives? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I killed the messaging app (and then sent a sms to make sure it still worked) and that stopped the MMS connectivity from staying awake, but now I am also seeing mmc1 wakelock for 3h 31m out of 3h 37min.

I found a reference to mmc1 in this thread for the optimus one p500 saying it is an issue with wifi not disabling properly. Anyone else seeing anything like this?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

silentmage said:


> When looking at my battery stats I saw that the phone NEVER slept, it was awake all the time.


The sleep issues on the leak rom are caused by the kernel it includes. After all, the leak was a testing build.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> My battery is meh on the leak, pretty much expected for a leak, but I was curious as to why


just thought I would throw that info out there for other people and see if someone else was getting different results


----------

